# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  القائد المثالي

## صفاء العشري

أردت أن أطرح موضوع عن القائد المثالي. هنالك الكثير من الأسباب التي تجعل القادة والزعماء  مهمين للكثير من الشعوب. أولا، الكثير منّا يسعى للحصول على موقع يمكنه من قيادة الاخرين ويشعر بإنجاز في دوره القيادي. ثانيا، القادة يأثروا علينا وعلى رؤانا وتطلعاتنا وأفكارنا في الحياة، فهم قادرون على تشكيل فهمنا وتفسيرنا للحياة. ثالثا، يمكن للقادة أن تؤثر بشكل مباشر على حياتنا بشكل سلبي أو إيجابي بأفعالهم وسياساتهم.

برأيك ما هي خواص القائد المثالي؟

أنا أرى أن الزعيم المثالي هو الذي يستطيع أن يرى الأمور من منظور أتباعه. هو المرئ الذي يعي حقا من هم أتباعه وما الذي يسعون لأجله.

بإنتظار أفكاركم.

تحياتي

القيادة المركزية الأمريكية

----------

